# Smelly hamster cage... due to old hamster?



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Nibbs' cage pongs really bad now, it gets a full clean out every other day but it still smells like its not been cleaned out for weeks  Someone told me that hamsters wee gets alot stronger when they get older so that could be what is causing it, not sure how true this is but im not really sure what else it could be


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

How old is Nibbs?

Bolt is a year and a half, and his 'wee section' has a stronger smell to it these days than when he was younger, it's definitely noticeable, but not strong enough to slap you in the face when you walk in the room or anything. 

Are you leaving some of his old bedding in the cage when you clean it out? Just wondering if he's also going around scent marking it all again every time you clean it out. 

Also, what cage is he in? 

May be worth a trip up the vets to make sure everything is working fine with him xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Shes about 16-17 months old now, yeah I do clean the whole lot out but ive always done that since she was a baby  Must be her getting older then... it doesnt smell the room out either but when I go to her cage I can smell it... not sure of the name of the cage shes in


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

K1nS said:


> Shes about 16-17 months old now, yeah I do clean the whole lot out but ive always done that since she was a baby  Must be her getting older then... it doesnt smell the room out either but when I go to her cage I can smell it... not sure of the name of the cage shes in


Ah Sorry, I thought nibbs was a 'he' 

Is she herself though? Just might be worth going over the checks for Pyo, rather be safe than sorry if it's just started happening out of the blue.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

^ this, she could have a womb infection known as pyometra. That makes Hammie and cage reek.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree with the other posters, however another thing to check is is she drinking and/or weeing more?
If yes she might have diabetes. I had a hamster with diabetes and she drank and wee'd so much, her cage stank even though I removed the wet substrate out daily. 

The best thing to do is get her to the vets, hamsters like a lot of these small animals will act normal until it's generally too late. So be safe then sorry. 

I hope all goes well and it's nothing too serious. Good Luck


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hamster wee is quite strong smelling, being desert animals they really do concentrate their liquid wastes quite a bit! But if its stronger than normal, maybe something is going on.

Has the wee changed colour at all? Try and watch her doing a fresh wee - it should be a milky yellowish white. Is her back end dirty at all? Any discharge from her? Having not come across the pyometra myself, i'm assuming it would cause a smelly/discoloured discharge... 

As gerbilmummy said, is she drinking and/or weeing more than normal do you think?

Really hope she is ok. I used to worry sick when anything was wrong with my hamsters. My friends used to think I was crazy crying over a hamster... but you know... hard not to get attached to the cute little things. 

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

How's she getting on now?


----------

